# Dell Latitude D610 Can't See Wireless Networks



## Rockwinder (Feb 18, 2007)

I've had no problems with seeing wireless networks on my laptop before, but this morning I turned it on and it couldn't see any networks. My other machines in my house are connecting successfuly wirelessly so I know it's not the router. I tried disabling and re-enabling the laptop's wireless connection, but to no avail.
I'd appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

check firewall is not blocking

ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Rockwinder (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. Here's the info. I stripped out the host name and physical address...not sure if it's safe to post that publicly. 

Windows IP Configuration

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?

--------------------
you can switch the wireless on/off - on a dell its one of the F keys - not sure which one

----------------
download copy this program across and run

Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"you can switch the wireless on/off - on a dell its one of the F keys"

Fn + F2


----------



## Rockwinder (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you! I used alt-F2 and it was back.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------

